# Cookie



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie is a 10 year old female that my dad bought from an ad in the paper by an individual when Cookie was 6 months old. I have asked about Cookie's lines before and from what I was told she's American line, one person said maybe a bit of working line too.
Pics:


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not very good at 'critiquing' dogs, but I just wanted to reply because she looks so much like my dearly departed boy!!! She's beautiful









Funnily enough, I thought she looked more German Show line.. Maybe American Show/German Show. Does her tail always curl up at the end like that? If it does, that is what would be called a 'gay' tail. My boy had one too







I believe it's a minor fault, but I think it gives them character!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not a professional, but I wanted to say that Cookie is very pretty and sweet looking. She looks way younger than 10. And I love her name!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. I really enjoy her. Cookie's "breeder" was most likely a BYB and I don't support them anymore, but I wouldn't trade her for the world.








I am planning being a reputable breeder in the far future, but of Collies and Shelties instead of GSDs. GSDs are one of my favorite breeds of course.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone else have any more comments on Cookie?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty gal, looks very happy too


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

A picture of Cookie from February.








She was pretty overweight back when this picture was taken, but she has lost weight since.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone? I very much appreciate all the nice words about her, but I'd also like to hear how she fits the standard. I know she doesn't fit it all that well, but I'm curious.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not an expert critiquer or anything but the way your dog is standing, it's hard to tell her body angulations without her being properly stacked. This isn't a perfect stack, but his feet are in just about the right places:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay, i'll bite.
i wont be too technical because i'm far from qualified...

based on the first set of photos...
in my opinion her overall conformation looks good and solid but even being 10, i'd take about 10-15lbs off of her. (not just for looks, excess weight is super hard on their joints). her saddle is pretty faded, so i'd say she could have better color.
a gay tail which i dont mind at all since my female has one...
she's got a nice feminine head and expression, great teeth (esp for a 10yo) and most importantly, she looks like a happy girl and thats what you want!

trimmed her down, and get a better stacked photo - will do wonders as far as the critiques you receive.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Is this better:











I'm working on her weight. She's a glutton, so it isn't exactly easy. She's ALWAYS hungry, I figure because she had been free-fed and overfed for years. A relative keeps bothering me about Cookie being "malnourished". Malnourished my foot!
P.S.
Cookie doesn't look happy here because I told her to stay and when I walked away she sat down. I had to tell her to get up and stay again. She wanted to sit down so badly, I guess. No one was home to hold her for me like in the last picture. But don't worry, as you can tell from her other pictures, she's happy most of the time.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think that picture is actually kind of worse, and since I am no expert on teaching how to stack a dog because I am still trying to get the perfect stack from my boy myself, here's a thread I found highly helpful.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&topic=63463


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I got what I think it is a better picture of her just now, but I can't upload it right away.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Okay, I'll bite.

Pasterns are too straight and she could have tighter feet. Steep upper arm and could have better hind angulation. Poor pigmentation, decent color with bright points. Could have a nicer topline, steep croup and high tailset. Nice earset and good secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you. Wow, I didn't realize how little I know about the GSD standard.


----------

